# L4.01 Test Opportunity (closed)



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You, the DBSTalk users have been offered a rare opportunity to directly influence the testing and the quality of the the 622 receiver software. 

If you would like to receive the final BETA version of L4.01 before it is released to the pubic, I need you to email or PM me the following information:

DBSTalk Username
Real Name
Email Address
Phone number on your Dish Network account
Receiver number (R00...)
Smartcard ID number (S00...)

I must have this information from you no later than 8:00AM MDT TOMORROW (3-21-07) morning, and the information must be complete. If you don't send me all of the requested information, I will not add you to the list that I send to the 622 team.

Please be advised that if you take part in this one-time program, you will be asked to test the new software extensively, most likely following a Beta script (the one that I use is 4 pages long, single-spaced). You'll be given instructions on what to do and how to report problems found.

This is the second time that Dish Network has approached you, their most advanced 622 users, with this request. Last time, about 90% of the respondents provided excellent information that was directly used. 

(And I'll let you in on a secret here - if you prove yourself to be an excellent tester doing this, there's a possibility that you may be asked to become an official external beta tester - there were several folks last time that were asked, and are now part of the program. No promises, no guarantees, but a real possibility...)

If you don't have the time this weekend to spend testing the software, please don't respond to this request.

(Don't forget that L4.01 introduces side-by-side PIP, which is really, really cool to use while watching basketball games... )


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

This is now closed. The deadline has passed. Thanks to all of you who responded.


----------

